# Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Januar 2009)

*Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. Januar 2009)

*Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

schöne bilder!!! da sieht man das hardware nicht langweilig sein muß.


----------



## Jami (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Wer hat das denn behauptet? 
Bild 9 und 10 und 12 sind meiner Meinung nach richtig gut gelungen
Bei so einer glatten Kontaktfläche platzt man echt vor Neid!!


----------



## Pilzkopf (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Ich liebe diesen Thread


----------



## rony (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

wie bekommt man die fläch denn so glatt ?

abschleifen (schleifpapier auf glasplatte) und dann polieren?

und lohnt sich das bei einer CPU auch ?


----------



## Sp3cht (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Geile Bilder ... muss dann meine auch mal dazustecken ^^

Die meisten teile schauen spektakulärer aus als sie es tatsächlich in der praxis sind ;DD


----------



## AMDSpider (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Wow das sind ja gewaltige Kühlkörper! Soviel gleißendes Kupfer und blankpolierte Oberflächen, da erblindet man fast beim Hinsehen. 
Wer so genial den Kühlkörper schleift, braucht fast schon keine Wärmeleitpaste mehr.

Diese Kühlkörper sehen auf den Fotos deshalb so spektakulär aus, weil man einen falschen Eindruck von den Grössenverhältnissen bekommt. Was auf den Fotos so riesig wirkt, ist in Wirklichkeit dann teilweise leider oft nur ein Kühlkörper mit 5x8 Zentimetern Grösse. Das ist schade! Kühlrippen müssten noch viel grösser werden.


----------



## Masterwana (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Nice das Mein Sharkoon Silent Eagle auch dabei is.



Pilzkopf schrieb:


> Ich liebe diesen Thread


Ich auch.


----------



## Shibi (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

14 Bilder von mir. Da scheint es aber jemand gut mit mir zu meinen. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## k4nt0n (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Uiii...
Meine 3 Nanoxia sind auch dabei *freu* (Bild 64)
*auf das ich irgendwann so "berühmt werde wie Shibi* xDDDD


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

wow, sogar nen bild von mir ist dabei *freu*


----------



## Bestia (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*



Shibi schrieb:


> 14 Bilder von mir. Da scheint es aber jemand gut mit mir zu meinen. ^^
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Von mir sind auch einige dabei, Shibi. 
We on the Top.


----------



## Masterwana (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Es ist ja auch euer Threat


----------



## Juano (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Sehr geil!
Will auch 
Sind diese Riesigen Kupfergebilde selbstgebaut oder wo gibts die?


----------



## NCphalon (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

hmm da muss ich mir wohl was spektakuläreres einfalln lassen um auch in die galerie zu kommen xD


----------



## El_Mariachi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Glaub ich muss auch mal bilder von mir einfügen. geniale bilder dabei


----------



## Shibi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*



> Sind diese Riesigen Kupfergebilde selbstgebaut oder wo gibts die?


Meinst du die Bilder von mir? 
Bzw. was meinst du mit "selbstgebaut"?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Ich glaub Shibi und Bestia brauchen einen neuen Titel nämlich die "LuKü Kings"


----------



## Hai0815 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Da häng ich ja mit meinen paar Bildern richtig hinterher 
Ich glaub ich muss unbedingt mal wieder einkaufen gehen...


----------



## Juano (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*



Shibi schrieb:


> Meinst du die Bilder von mir?
> Bzw. was meinst du mit "selbstgebaut"?
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Kann sein das ich das von dir meine 
Meine z.B. das erste Bild.
Da sind Ram(m)bocks zweimal, was ist das andere?
Mit selbst gebaut meine ich selbst gebaut


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*



Juano schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich das von dir meine
> Meine z.B. das erste Bild.
> Da sind Ram(m)bocks zweimal, was ist das andere?
> Mit selbst gebaut meine ich selbst gebaut



Das ist der Thermalright True Chopper (ca.80,-) nur bei PC-Cooling.de wenn noch erhältlich(Limitiert), wiegt aber auch 1,9Kg ohne Lüfter


----------



## McAtze (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Meine sind viel schöner.


----------



## Nickles (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Dann stell sie doch in den bilderfred dann werden wirs beim nächsten update ja wissen


----------



## Shibi (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Ja, das ist mein System. 

Ist ein True Copper, zwei Rammböcke und ein MSI P45 Platinum.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## exa (26. März 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*



Shibi schrieb:


> 14 Bilder von mir. Da scheint es aber jemand gut mit mir zu meinen. ^^
> 
> mfg, Shibi



von mir is nur eins... Kunststück, wo ich doch nur eins geupt hab


----------



## Lee (26. März 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

4 Bilder von mir


----------



## NobodyGhost (26. März 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Also das erste Bild mit dem Flammen finde ich Persönlich am besten


----------



## Hai0815 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

von meiner Wenigkeit sind 8 zu finden - schön...


----------



## tj3011 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Nice 3 Bilder von mir


----------



## Bestia (26. März 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*



Shibi schrieb:


> 14 Bilder von mir. Da scheint es aber jemand gut mit mir zu meinen. ^^
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Hehe, von mir sind 23 dabei. 
Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## night-ger (27. März 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

PS: zwei lüfter aufeinander schrauben bringt sogut wie nix


----------



## alex_k (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Was soll ich sagen. - Ich finde Bilder alleine sind da irgendwie zwar ein netter "Hingucker", aber wenn jemand Probleme mit Abwärme hat, ist das anschauen von Kühlern und Lüftern noch keine große Hilfe.

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren so ziemlich alles mitgemacht, was "cool" war.
- Wasserkühlung (es haben sich trotz Wasserzusatz Algen im Wasser gebildet)
- Offene (Plexiglas) Gehäuse-Seitenwand. - Sieht eh keiner, wenn der PC unterm Schreibtisch steht
- Guter aber lauter Luftdurchsatz.
- PC Komponenten Hauptsache nach "viel" (4 GB Ram, sind 4 GB Ram..., aber Timings... - wozu darauf achten?) gekauft, aber nicht unbedingt auf Tesberichte etc geachtet.

Jetzt habe ich alle meine eignen Erfahrungen zusammengeworfen, und habe mir einen komplett neuen PC zusammengestellt (von der Tastatur (Logitech G15), und der Maus (Razer Diamondblack 3D) abgesehen, die habe ich behalten. Habe mich von den Einzelkompoenten-Test der PCGH anleiten lassen, und habe mir einen Phenom II X4 940@3,6 GHZ (55°C bei Volllast lt Coretemp) zusammengebaut.
Leise, und richtig schnell, die HDD (Samsung 103UJ 1 TB SATA II) , der CPU Propeller (Scythe Mugen 2) sind nicht zu hören, die Grafikkarte (Sapphire 4870 PCIe mit 1024 MB DDR5 Ram) auch nicht sonderlich.... - So muss das sein...

Fazit: - Luftkühlung ja, aber richtig! - Jetzt will ich noch die 3 120mm Lüfter von Tricool, die beim Antec P182 dabei waren gegen Scythe 800er austauschen, dann ist es noch stiller unterm Schreibtisch..... - Und das bei einem total (äußerlich) unspektakulären Gehäuse....
Jeder setzt seine Schwerpunkte woanders. - Den "Perfekten PC" wird es nie geben, denn es gibt immer "Baustellen", an denen man rumschrauben kann....

Die nächste Baustelle heisst HTPC fürs Wohnzimmer. - Leider gibts hierzu recht wenig in der PCGH, obwohl man ja auch einen HTPC als "Konsolen-Ersatz" durchaus einsetzen könnte....
- auf AMD Basis (als echter "Fanboy" muss das sein)
- Digitaler Viderekorder mit Bru-Ray lesen Funktion
- Aufzeichnung auf HDD
- Der Fernseher kann noch kein HDTV. - Aber deswegen sollte der HTPC trotzdem "Zukunfts-Sicher" sein.
- und eben ein bischen "Konsolen-Zockerzei" auf dem TV....

Auch hier werde ich mir eher 4 Wochen mehr Zeit lassen, und mich informieren, wie einfach nur kaufen.... - Die 600 EUR HTPCs bei ebay sind zwar schonmal die Richtung, aber da ich keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe, lasse ich davon erstmal die Finger.

@PCGH, wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr euch dem Thema HTPC ein bischen annehmt. - Immerhin hat es ja auch etwas mit spielen zu tun, wenn es die klassische "Konsole" ersetzen soll... - Oder?

Alex


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Geile Kühler. Die Bilder sind alle super gemacht. Finde Bild 8 und 9 am besten.


----------



## _Snaker_ (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Geile Kühler. Die Bilder sind alle super gemacht. Finde Bild 8 und 9 am besten.



thx, hab ich gemacht


----------



## KeTTenHuND (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*



alex_k schrieb:


> Sieht eh keiner, wenn der PC unterm Schreibtisch steht...



Ein guter Luftdurchsatz findet für mich darin seine Begründung, ob man(n) oder Frau seine CPU gnadenlos übertaktet und welche Grafikkarten zum Einsatz kommen. Schlussendlich liegt es an der Wahl des Towers, wie ich finde und die Frage was diese Art der Grundvorraussetzung mit sich bringen soll. Ich habe mich letztes Jahr im August für ein Chieftec Giga GX-01B entschieden, aber nicht weil es schön blau leuchtet - sondern wegen dem Filtervlies im vorderen, unteren Bereich des Towers wo zwei 80er Lüfter ihren saugenden Dienst verrichten. Im Seitenteil wurden von mir zwei 92er Lüfter mit Filterkassetten verbaut um die Graphikeinheiten, das Board und die CPU zusätzlich mit Frischluft zu versorgen. Um die Wärmeabfuhr zu gewährleisten verlasse ich mich auf den seriellen 120er Lüfter im hinteren Bereich des Turms. 

Nuja - lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Schlussendlich sind es insgesamt 10 Lüfter hier unter dem Schreibtisch, die mehr oder weinger laut ihren Dienst versehen - was mir persönlich aber sonderlich egal ist. Die Hauptsache ist im Tower gibt es keine Wollmäuse, die in Rudeln auftreten und die Hardware bleibt verhältnismäßig kühl.

@Topic: Sehr schöne Bilder sind es in jedem Fall. Mehr davon .

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## Wopper (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

@alex_k


> und habe mir einen komplett neuen PC zusammengestellt



Dazu sind solche Bilder doch nützlich und inspirierend. Auch wenn man letztendlich Geschmack an "Weniger ist Mehr" findet, ist es doch toll wie viel Variationsmöglichkeiten man hat.

Leider müssen Kompromisse gemacht werden, ist heutzutage leider immernoch so.

z.B. kürzlich entdeckt: Nanoxia und Patentrecht  

Nanoxia: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Gelid/Caseking - Pressemitteilungen - PCTreiber.NET

Was ich noch anmerken will: toll was aus einem enermax Magma machen kann (Bild 14)


----------



## Athlon1000TB (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Am besten finde ich den Thermaltake Sonic Tower auf der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Maxle (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

welcher scherzbold hat denn bild 13 reingestellt


----------



## Invain (13. August 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Nach den ersten 10 Bildern war ich schon am Zweifeln, doch dann kam endlich ein Bild von Tommy_Hewitt. 

Ich wäre schon ein wenig enttäuscht gewesen, kein einziges in dieser Zusammenstellung zu finden, auch wenn ich einsehe, dass die Auswahl an Hochkarätern hier im Forum viel zu groß ist.

Edit: Wie komme ich zu einem so alten Artikel ohne zu suchen? ...


----------



## Kl@y92 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

geiles zeug dabei


----------



## Zergoras (13. August 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Teilweise lustige Sachen dabei.


----------



## Eyermann (14. August 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Teilweise einfach wunderschön zum anschauen.
Klasse Fotos.


----------



## xilef101 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Bei der Twister Armada auf Bild 6 wird man ja richtig neidisch.
Die haben bestimmt ein Schweinegeld gekostet. 
Sind aber auch super Teile.


----------



## kohllege (20. August 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

Lecker^^

Ich muss echt mal langsam anfangen meinem Rechner ein wenig mehr Zeit und Geld zu schenken^^


----------



## Quat (30. August 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

ach gottchen "Lüfterorgien" - aber hauptsache bunt und leuchtend


----------



## crah (31. August 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*

da sind ja richtig geile lüfter mitbei und vroallem eine grüne geforce 
was ich geilf dinde sind die enermax lüfter

mfg crah


----------



## alm0st (16. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Enermax macht überhaupt die besten Lüfter (wie ich finde). Von der Optik her so wie so, aber von der Leistung im Verhältnis zur Lautstärke - einfach Top. Kostet aber leider auch dementsprechend


----------



## T-MAXX (16. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Bunt ist nichts für mich, auch keine Lüfter die leuchten.

Aber wer zu Hölle baut einen riesen Kühler auf ne Grafikkarte?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Was ist das denn fürn Board, das UV aktive Slots hat?

DFI?


----------



## Jerlin (16. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

jop, ist eines von DFI
hab selber eins, und erwische mich ab und zu noch bei dem Gedanken: "Uih leuchtet das schön"^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Wow ... sieht echt geil aus!
Ich glaube ich weis schon was mein nächster Board Hersteller wird


----------



## skdiggy (16. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

also ich finde bild 11 geil und bild 32 ist doch nicht echt oder?


----------



## Havenger (16. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

also bild 9 hab ich in grün ( aber mit anderen lüftern ) ...
bild 38 is aber auch der hmmaer sieht wirklich schön aus ...


----------



## Killandrium (17. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Bild 44 ist eigentlich eine Gemeinheit, da es sich um einen Server handelt...


----------



## dbpaule (17. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Och menno...nur ein Bild von mir (Bild 4) 
Sehr schön, muss ich sagen. Besonders gut gefällt mir die GraKa mit dem SonicTower drauf!!! Muss ich mal mit nem Zalman CNPS9900 ausprobieren.

LG, Paule


----------



## theLamer (17. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Sind schon schöne Bilder bei


----------



## MysticBinary82 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern*



alex_k schrieb:


> Den "Perfekten PC" wird es nie geben, denn es gibt immer "Baustellen", an denen man rumschrauben kann....


 
Genau da liegt eben der Reiz, immer versuchen sein System zu optimieren und Erfahrung zu sammeln die man dann in einem neuen Systen besser einsetzen kann. Deswegen gibt es ja auch nur diese Community.

Nette Kühler, nur bei Bild 32 find ich ein wenig übertrieben. Da bricht doch die Karte aus dem Slot


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Bild 32 is ja ma geil


----------



## LK1801 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Toll, was für kunstwerke manche aus ihrer hardware machen.


----------



## Castor_23 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Echt tolle Bilder dabei! 
Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe (was aber KEINESFALLS als negativ zu bewerten ist!) ist wieso so viele Leute Pics von ihren Hardwarebauteilen und PCs im Gras machen? 
Ich meine.. das passt doch irgendwie nicht ganz zusammen?


----------



## SOADTony (24. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

ha 
bild nr.47 ist von mir D


----------



## Professor Frink (24. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

sieht ja schon geil aus ...
Ich bleib trotzdem bei meiner Wakü


----------



## jobo (24. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

oh, sieht das super geil aus, und ich habe nur so nen langweiligen standartschrott im Gehäuse.


----------



## shila92 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Sehr schöne Bilder!  Und eine Ehre für mich, dass dieses Mal auch welche von dabei sind.


----------



## Mr__47 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Ist das bei Bild 156 eine GeForce 7900gs von xFx? XD  
Oder ist das die 9800GT von Xfx mit dem gleichen Layout? Ich mein, ne 7900Gs mit so nem Kühler auszustatten


----------



## Bääängel (24. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Gemien, dass dieses Bild am Anfang der Seite im April an den arsc*kalten Winter erinnert.


----------



## Stex (24. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Sind traumhafte Bilder..
Vor allem die weissen Enermax sind bildhübsch

mfg Stex

Edit: Mr__47 haste nicht gewusst dass die GF 7900gs nen Fermivorgänger war?


----------



## Umut (24. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

sehr schöne bilder 
gefallen mir sehr gut
da ist die Hardware schön und nicht einfach nur Hardware
*wenn ihr versteht was ich meine*


----------



## foin (24. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

echt cool, mein mugen 2 is auch dabei.


----------



## Jarafi (24. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Wirklich tolle Bilder dabei 

Ich persönlich finde Vollkupferkühler sehr schick , sind was anderes wie die Silbernen oder Schwarzen nur leider etwas teuer


----------



## Genghis99 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Darf ich auch ?

Zotac GTX275 @ 702/1448-1134 mit Thermalright T-RAD2GTX


----------



## Ruhrpott (26. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Was für ein Lüfter ist das denn bei Bild 32 ?


Der Ruhrpott


----------



## dbpaule (26. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Gibt viele, die diesen Lichteffekt erzeugen. Könnte zB ein Aerocool sein, oder wenn du Pech hast, dann gehört der zur Gehäuseausstattung, also ein vorinstallierter, ähnlich wie beim Coolermaster CM690 in der Front 

LG, Paule


----------



## J.Ryan (26. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Ruhrpott schrieb:


> Was für ein Lüfter ist das denn bei Bild 32 ?
> 
> 
> Der Ruhrpott



Hi das ist der Enermax Apollish UCAP12-R Fan 120mm -Red ein vor allem sehr Leiser&schöner Led Lüfter bekommst ihn in White Blue Red Green...
werde sie mir auch noch in Blue installieren...

Mfg J.Ryan


----------



## dbpaule (26. April 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Für nen Apollish leuchtet der nicht stark genug! ICh glaube auch nur 4 LEDs zu erkennen. Der Apollish hat mMn doch über 10 LEDs. @Ruhrpott: Da musste wohl denjenigen fragen, der das Bild reingestellt hat!

LG, Paule


----------



## Jarafi (2. August 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Also die Outdoorbilder gefallen mir echt super


----------



## dbpaule (2. August 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Yeaha,

ich bin beim Update wieder dabei 

LG, Paule


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. August 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Schöne neue Bilder dabei. Finde die Bilder von dem Ram am besten. Der Fluss macht gut was her.


----------



## Henninges (2. August 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

bild 22 kommt mir irgendwie so bekannt vor...


----------



## SXFreak (2. August 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Danke das 2 Bilder von mir diesmal dabei sind


----------



## xeonking (3. August 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

das sind mal wirklich einige sehr nette bilder bei!


gruß


----------



## Duebelmaster (3. August 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Frage, in was badet man am besten seinen CPU-Kühler. Mein PC, speziell der Mugen (1) wird morgen gesäubert und ein Bad würde ihm sicherlich gut tun, zumal er den Q6600 auf mindestens 3,2 Ghz bringen muss.  
Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich auf Lager? Vorerst plane ich nur mit Druck-Gas-Spray.


----------



## PontifexM (6. August 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Duebelmaster schrieb:


> Frage, in was badet man am besten seinen CPU-Kühler. Mein PC, speziell der Mugen (1) wird morgen gesäubert und ein Bad würde ihm sicherlich gut tun, zumal er den Q6600 auf mindestens 3,2 Ghz bringen muss.
> Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich auf Lager? Vorerst plane ich nur mit Druck-Gas-Spray.



Palmolive


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

In der Bildergalerie dachte ich zuerst das Bild 124 ein NT ist. Richtig fein gemacht!


----------



## Asdener (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Was sind denn diese fetten Kühler? Von welcher Marke?


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Asdener schrieb:


> Was sind denn diese fetten Kühler? Von welcher Marke?


Bilder Nr. pls sonst wissen wir ja nicht welche du meinst.


----------



## Asdener (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Gleich das 2te bild


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Asdener schrieb:


> Gleich das 2te bild


Denn habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen, scheint mir ein neuer Kühler zu sein.


----------



## Pikus (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Der Kühler ist dolch echt monströs, was für ein gehäuse braucht man denn dafür 

/Edit: Bild 22! Meins! 
/edit 2: Nr. 56 auch


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Das ist der Silentmaxx Big Block - einen Test gibt es in der kommenden PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2011.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das ist der Silentmaxx Big Block - einen Test gibt es in der kommenden PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2011.


Sag ich doch der ist neu.


----------



## X Broster (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das ist der Silentmaxx Big Block - einen Test gibt es in der kommenden PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2011.


Juhu!

Ist er in voll Passiv gut, und aktiv auf Mugen II Niveau, wird er gekauft(wenn er denn größenmäßig rein passt.)


----------



## dbpaule (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Sag ich doch der ist neu.



Naja, wirklich neu ist der nicht. Hatte den bereits vor einiger Zeit selbst im Test... Passiv geht der Silentmaxx TwinBlock noch besser, aber der passt dafür in so gut wie kein Case^^ Aktiv ist der TwinBlock etwa auf dem Niveau von nem EKL Nordwand. Wobei dem Bigblock geringe Drehzahl natürlich besser schmeckt  Die Ausmaße sind ähnlich wie beim Scythe Orochi - 16cm hoch, 21cm breit und 135mm tief. Gewicht liegt bei ca. 1,1kg. An sich ein guter Kühler, aber die Montage ist echt "naja", denn eine Backplate gibts nur für LGA775 und AMD. Hier mal noch drei Bilder, da ja reges Interesse an dem Ding besteht.

Achja, Bild Nr. 2, 4, 7, 11, 22, 34, 47, 68, 94 und 217 sind von mir



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> /Edit: Bild 22! Meins!



Bild 22 zeigt doch den Scythe Rasetsu... Das ist mein Pic... ^^

LG, Paule


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

@dbpaule dafür gibt es keine Prob mir dem RAM Kühlern.  Ist der Lüfter nicht ein bisschen zu klein für denn Kühler?

BTW:Ihn einen Big Tower sollte der doch locker passen.


----------



## dbpaule (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Der soll ja nur unterstützend beiseite stehen, der Quirl. Du musst schin Silentmaxx fragen, was die sich gedacht haben, diesen Lüfter beizulegen!

Wie gesagt, er ist 160mm hoch, da passt der auch in einige Miditower.

LG, Paule


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



dbpaule schrieb:


> Der soll ja nur unterstützend beiseite stehen, der Quirl. Du musst schin Silentmaxx fragen, was die sich gedacht haben, diesen Lüfter beizulegen!
> 
> Wie gesagt, er ist 160mm hoch, da passt der auch in einige Miditower.
> 
> LG, Paule


Hmm...ich würde mir nen anderen Lüfter drauf tun...und wenn er es nicht tut heißt es was nicht passt wird passend gemachthmm hört sich nach einen Interessanten CaseMod an


----------



## dbpaule (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Ich hatte nen Slipstream mit 1900rpm mal drauf... Der ging ab^^ Ich modde da gar nix. Wenn du willst, kannst du ihn mir aber abkaufen.

LG, Paule


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



dbpaule schrieb:


> Ich hatte nen Slipstream mit 1900rpm mal drauf... Der ging ab^^ Ich modde da gar nix. Wenn du willst, kannst du ihn mir aber abkaufen.
> 
> LG, Paule


Ich meine denn Namen "Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht" würde zu einem CaseMod passen und zum Angebot Nein, Danke. Der Ninja 3 leistet gute Arbeit.


----------



## Memristor (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Welche sind das auf dem Bild 57?
Die schauen geil aus.


----------



## dbpaule (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Bild 57??? Dürfte ein Noctua NF-U12P oder U9B sein.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,673923/Extreme-Lufkuehlungen-der-Community-Grosses-Update-mit-Kuehlgiganten-und-Luefterstunts/Luftkuehlung/News/bildergalerie/?iid=1470562

LG, Paule


----------



## Pikus (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



dbpaule schrieb:


> Bild 22 zeigt doch den Scythe Rasetsu... Das ist mein Pic... ^^
> 
> LG, Paule



Kommt drauf an, auf welcher seite man sich die Pics ansieht. wenn man sie direkt im artikel durchblättert, dann ist es bil 22. wenn man allerdings die gallerie direkt ansieht, dann ist es bild 20


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Killandrium schrieb:


> Bild 44 ist eigentlich eine Gemeinheit, da es sich um einen Server handelt...



Bild 44 ist meins und ich hab da definitiv keinen Server zusammengebastelt


----------



## Memristor (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



dbpaule schrieb:


> Bild 57??? Dürfte ein Noctua NF-U12P oder U9B sein.
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,673923/Extreme-Lufkuehlungen-der-Community-Grosses-Update-mit-Kuehlgiganten-und-Luefterstunts/Luftkuehlung/News/bildergalerie/?iid=1470562
> 
> LG, Paule



Sorry, ich meine die Lüfter. 
Extreme Luftkühlungen der Community: Großes Update mit Kühlgiganten und Lüfterstunts - Bildergalerie - 2010/12/pcghx-promo-luftk_hlung-update-049.jpg

Bei der normalen Ansicht steht oben drauf Bild 57 und bei der Großbild, steht Bild 52.


----------



## Jarafi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Sehr coole Bilder dabei, Kompliment


----------



## Schori (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Ts,ts,ts wie kann man sein Rechner nur so verstauben lassen? 
meiner wird regelmäßig mit Pressluft durchgepustet, auch wenn des ding sackschwer ist...


----------



## kero81 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

FANBOYLÜFTER??? Ich glaub es geht los!


----------



## Nefilim (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Da sind Bilder dabei da vergeht einem der Hunger *Frühstücksbrot beiseite legt*


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Ach, ein AC Freezer 13 ist mitlerweile schon extrem?


----------



## Antonio (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Hammer Bilder dabei


----------



## A-N-D-I (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Wirklich sehr schicke Bilder dabei 
Aber kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welches Gehäuse das auf 61 und 62 ist? Scheint gut auszusehen


----------



## Jarafi (18. März 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Vielen Dank , freut mich sehr das meine Aufnahmen es in den Artikel geschafft haben 

Greets


----------



## derP4computer (18. März 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Da sind zum Teil sehr schöne Bilder dabei.


----------



## DerKuchen (18. März 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Mir gefällt Bild 208 besonders gut  
Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, was das für ein Gehäuse ist?


----------



## -Cryptic- (19. März 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Richtig geile Fotos. 1a. 
Es ist wirklich erstaunlich wie großartig LuKü aussehen kann mittlerweile. Teilweise sogar schöner als WaKü. Prima.


----------



## Ahab (20. März 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Freut mich dass ich es auch endlich geschafft hab.


----------



## Kasjopaja (20. März 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Es wäre evtl. mal eine Überlegung wert, die neuen Pics am Anfang zu zeigen und nicht zum Schluss. So wurstelt man dauernd die alten bilder erneut durch, sofern n Update gekommen is. 

@Ahab

Die Banane hätte es gar nicht gebraucht ^^ Da reicht dein Pic im Avatar XD


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. März 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Ich hätte nie gedacht das es n Foto von mir in nen Artikel schafft


----------



## Fatalii (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Sehr schöne Bilder.
Auch Bild 15, aber moment mal. Das kenne ich doch. 
Danke, dass ihr mein Bild auch mit eingebunden habt.

MfG

Da sind ja noch mehr Bilder von mir. Tja eine GTX580 und eine Asus 7970 Direct CU II sind halt sehr ansehnlich.


----------



## henk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Juhu, Bilder von mir in 'nem Artikel!


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Bild 90, 114 und 374 sind superl


----------



## webwebber (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

finde ich total sinnfrei sowas.. n lüfter im alpenbach  is wie ein glasreiniger auf dem schornstein


----------



## henk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Sinnfrei vielleicht, aber es sieht schick aus.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Danke , freut mich .

Coole Bilder dabei.


----------



## Mystik (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

irgendwann stirbt aufgrund der ganzen Bildergalerien meine linke Maustaste..


----------



## Bene65 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Tolle Bilder dabei


----------



## leorphee (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

eigentlich idiotisch, aber wenn man die eigenen Bilder (4 Stück) hier wieder findet freut man sich


----------



## mephimephi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Mystik schrieb:


> irgendwann stirbt aufgrund der ganzen Bildergalerien meine linke Maustaste..



ich würd mich auch immer über eine "Mini-Galerie" mit 27Bildern pro Seite zum anklicken freuen 

aber wirklich paar schicke dabei!


----------



## matteo92 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Boahh meine Graka auf der Startseite


----------



## Jackey555 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Schöne Karte, bin nun auch dabei, auch wenn das Bild schon eine Woche alt ist und nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## McClaine (18. August 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Tja, am besten ist und bleibt halt einfach Wasserkühlung!...
.
..
...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orange619 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Ein paar Gehäuse schauen richtig langweilig aus, so aufgeräumt und sauber.


----------



## Niza (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Bild 22.

So viele Silent wings lol.

Und das mit der Schiene das kenne ich von einem Kühler den ich auch mal hatte.

Die Schiene benutzt jetzt mein Bruder.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Spielball123 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Hier mal mein neuer Kühler. Thermalright Silver Arrow Limited Edition.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Was ist das denn auf Bild 44 für ein Kühler?


----------



## Jarafi (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Was ist das denn auf Bild 44 für ein Kühler?


 
Moin, ein be quiet! Shadow Rock PRO S1.

Danke für den Artikel 

Grüße


----------



## skyscraper (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Aber das ist doch ein Doppelturm, oder?!


----------



## Jarafi (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch ein Doppelturm, oder?!


 
Nope, das ist der be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 2

Es gibt Dark Rock & Shadow Rock Kühler.

Grüße


----------



## starchildx (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Wenn professionelle Amateur-Fotografen ein Makroobjektiv in die Finger bekommen und austicken. So sollte die Überschrift bei einige Bilder sein. Ich mein es ist ok Hardware gut ins Scene zu setzten aber einen Kühler halb in Eis unter einem Wasserfall???


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

was hast du dagegen ich finde die Bilder von Jarafi richtig geil


----------



## Braineater (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



starchildx schrieb:


> Wenn professionelle Amateur-Fotografen ein Makroobjektiv in die Finger bekommen und austicken. So sollte die Überschrift bei einige Bilder sein. Ich mein es ist ok Hardware gut ins Scene zu setzten aber einen Kühler halb in Eis unter einem Wasserfall???



Spricht da der Neid oder mangelnde Kreativität aus dir? Grade diese Extrembilder heben sich doch aus der Masse hervor und sind eine angenehme Abwechslung, zu den sonst immer selben, ja oft sogar langweiligen und streng technischen Motiven.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

habe ich das richtig erkannt das der mk26 mit der grundplatte (gtx680) kompatibel ist ? ( bilder 18,19 und 21 )

mfg


----------



## Braineater (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> habe ich das richtig erkannt das der mk26 mit der grundplatte (gtx680) kompatibel ist ? ( bilder 18,19 und 21 )
> 
> mfg


 
Ja ist er, allerdings musste ich eine kleine Nase wegfeilen, die den Heatpipes im Weg war.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Braineater schrieb:


> Ja ist er, allerdings musste ich eine kleine Nase wegfeilen, die den Heatpipes im Weg war.


 

danke für die schnelle antwort  wie warm wird denn die Karte unter vollast? ich habe meiner 680 einen twinturbo II spendiert und eine kupferplatte dazwischen geklemmt um die grundplatte weiter nutzten zu können


----------



## Braineater (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



thehate91 schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort  wie warm wird denn die Karte unter vollast? ich habe meiner 680 einen twinturbo II spendiert und eine kupferplatte dazwischen geklemmt um die grundplatte weiter nutzten zu können


 
Je nach verwendeten Lüftern und der Drehzahl habe ich unter extremer Vollast zwischen 50 und 58 Grad. Beim Spielen sind liegen die Temps meist zwischen 40 und 50 Grad.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

ok das ist ja eingies weniger als bei mir ( unter voller last max 72 grad bei  max übertaktung ). danke für deine werte vlt nehm ich den kühler mal in mein blickfeld


----------



## starchildx (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Weder noch. Mir ist schon klar dass hier keine Kunst Studenten mit Spezialisierung auf Fotografie rumspringen aber die eigene Logik sollte einem doch helfen bei sowas. Man fotografiert ja auch kein Flugzeug unter Wasser.


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



starchildx schrieb:


> Weder noch. Mir ist schon klar dass hier keine Kunst Studenten mit Spezialisierung auf Fotografie rumspringen aber die eigene Logik sollte einem doch helfen bei sowas. Man fotografiert ja auch kein Flugzeug unter Wasser.



wenn man die Gelegenheit hat was ziemlich schwierig werden sollte klar warum nicht


----------



## Jarafi (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



starchildx schrieb:


> Weder noch. Mir ist schon klar dass hier keine Kunst Studenten mit Spezialisierung auf Fotografie rumspringen aber die eigene Logik sollte einem doch helfen bei sowas. Man fotografiert ja auch kein Flugzeug unter Wasser.



Es entscheidet jeder Selbst was ihm gefällt und was nicht, das ich nicht von jedem den Nerv treffe mit meinen Bildern ist klar.
Allerdings haben gute Fotos weder etwas mit einem Objektiv noch mit Bezeichnungen wie Amateur oder Profi zu tun, entweder Bilder gefallen einem oder eben nicht, ich verstehe das Problem nicht.
Aber vielleicht bin ich ja zu ausgetickt .

Grüße Jarafi


----------



## Xrais (22. März 2014)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Ich frag mich ja immer was diese Fotos mit den Lüftern in der Natur zu deuten hat, soll das sexy sein ?


----------



## Elvis3000 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

nix aufregendes dabei....immer nur standard hardware in standard cases.


----------



## Jarafi (23. März 2014)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Xrais schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja immer was diese Fotos mit den Lüftern in der Natur zu deuten hat, soll das sexy sein ?


 
Einfach mal was anderes


----------



## Adiaturix (30. März 2014)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Einfach mal was anderes


 
Als wären es Models die versuchen einerseits zu posen.  

Ne spaß,

nun Bild 24 und Bild 65 gefallen mir sehr gut.


----------



## Cosaks (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Unwahrscheinlich schöne Bilder dabei. Naja ich mach mir nichts draus, meiner muss nur schnell sein


----------



## Scorpionx01 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Draußen kühlen sie besser...


----------



## VeriteGolem (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Es entscheidet jeder Selbst was ihm gefällt und was nicht, das ich nicht von jedem den Nerv treffe mit meinen Bildern ist klar.
> Allerdings haben gute Fotos weder etwas mit einem Objektiv noch mit Bezeichnungen wie Amateur oder Profi zu tun, entweder Bilder gefallen einem oder eben nicht, ich verstehe das Problem nicht.
> Aber vielleicht bin ich ja zu ausgetickt .
> 
> Grüße Jarafi



tsja genau da liegst du falsch. Ein Fotograf der sein Handwerk beherrscht wird immer bessere Bilder machen als ein Amateur. In der Fotografie ist es echt schlimm, jeder denkt er ist ein Profi nach Abschaffung der Gesellenpflicht, nur weil er ne Canon SRT für 400 Euro hat und nen paar Filter in Photoshop beherrscht.

Ein gutes Foto erfordert die richtige Motivwahl, das dafür passende Objektiv, die passende sanfte Nachbearbeitung (die oft nichtmal notwendig ist bei Profis, die wissen nämlich wie man Fehler vermeidet die Photoshop erfordern), die richtige Blende\Schärfe\Filter(mechanisch, nicht dieser Instagram Rotz), RGB Einstellung und und und. Ein Motiv das von einem Profi und von einem Amateur fotografiert wird, wird beim Profi immer besser aussehen. Es ist immerhin ein Ausbildungsberuf mit 3 Jahren Ausbildungszeit oder gar ein langes Kunststudium.

Soll nicht heißén das es nicht auch Autodidakten gibt die auf sehr hohem Niveau arbeiten, das erfordert aber echtes Engagement in der Freizeit und ersetzt auch keine fundierte Ausbildung und Berufserfahrung.

Sorry aber nen Smartphone\Einsteiger SRT und Instagram sorgen nicht dafür das Bilder professionell und gut aussehen, eher im Gegenteil. Retrica zum Beispiel ist einfach grauenhaft was Unschärfe und Detailverlust sowie Artefakte angeht. Die Farbeinstellung könnte auch besser sein. Dem 18 Jährigen Hipster gefällts vielleicht, reicht ja auch für FB und Selfie.
Aber Selfies haben nunmal mit Fotografie, nicht mal künstlerischer, nix zu tun


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Foto 82 hat mich auf eine alternative Montageart der Lüfter an meinem Peter 79xx gebracht, nachher mal ausprobieren. 

Sind viele schöne Fotos dabei, da kann ich leider nicht mithalten. 



Morgen mal bessere Bilder machen.


----------



## Meroveus (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Bild 43 Lüfter falsch montiert.


----------



## MF13 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Mein Mugen 4 in einer für ihn natürlichen Umgebung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Bild 43 Lüfter falsch montiert.



ist zwar schon 3 monate rum, aber wieso denkst du das? Ich sehe das nicht so, das da ein Lüfter falsch montiert ist.


----------



## loewe0887 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Schade.... Irgendwie Taucht mein Sys in dem Bilder-Thread nicht auf.


----------



## Caduzzz (29. März 2016)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Absolut genialer Thread Gucke den auch sehr gerne an und verteile fleißig "Gefällt mir", da kann man 'ne Menge Inspiration holen (und leicht neidisch werden )


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

 du wirst da neidisch bei sowas ? Die meisten Lüfter da sind total billig und kosten keine 50€. kauf dir doch einfach auch so einen.


----------



## Bene11660 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> du wirst da neidisch bei sowas ? Die meisten Lüfter da sind total billig und kosten keine 50€. kauf dir doch einfach auch so einen.


Blos keine Gelegenheit verpassen um seine Arroganz rauszulassen, oder?


----------



## Narbennarr (15. August 2016)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

er ist wohl nicht umsonst gesperrt


----------



## OnionRings (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Ist der Kühlermarkt langweilig geworden, 2006,7 usw. gab es noch ausgefallenere Designs.


----------



## Elvis3000 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Ist der Kühlermarkt langweilig geworden, 2006,7 usw. gab es noch ausgefallenere Designs.



Das ganze Gebastel ist langweilig geworden. Jetzt kann man den Leuten schon beim auspacken der Hardware zuschauen....


----------



## mannefix (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Uh, ah, geiler Fetisch!! Bilder41ff. haben mich an nackte Mädels erinnert! Stimmt mit mir noch alles?!


----------



## Jarafi (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



mannefix schrieb:


> Uh, ah, geiler Fetisch!! Bilder41ff. haben mich an nackte Mädels erinnert! Stimmt mit mir noch alles?!



Ich nehme das als großes Kompliment wenn die Fotos sowas ausstrahlen 

Grüße


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> du wirst da neidisch bei sowas ? Die meisten Lüfter da sind total billig und kosten keine 50€. kauf dir doch einfach auch so einen.





Bene11660 schrieb:


> Blos keine Gelegenheit verpassen um seine Arroganz rauszulassen, oder?



Arroganz??kann er nicht rauslassen, schau dir mal seine Hardware an!!


----------



## dPbvulkan (6. März 2017)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

Jemand müsste mal so einen Powerdome im Gehäuse irgendwie basteln wo dann durch das Loch die Kühlrippen rausgucken. So wie bei den fetten V8 in Amerika wo der Motor oben aus der Motorhaube rausguckt.


----------



## Sockenwurst (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bunte Lüfter, gewaltige Kühler: Die Luftkühlungen der PCGHX-Community*

Hallo ich bin der neue, wollte nur frafen ob ich auch meine bilder reinstellen darf auch wenn ich kein guter fotograph bin?
Mfg fabio schöne grüsse.


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faszination Luftkühlung: Sehenswerte Bilder von Kühlern und Lüftern (Update mit 67 neuen Bildern)*

@Sockenwurst

Klar, einfach hier > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/19794-der-lukue-bilderthread-ii-1080.html#post9152621


----------



## Basileukum (21. März 2021)

Saugeil!  Da sind Trümmer dabei, damit kannst Antipersonenabwehr betreiben.  

Interessant ist dann die Passivkühlung, finde ich generell ne gute Idee, wobei dann eben auch der Luftdurchzug stimmen muß, was so ein Trumm im Rechner nicht begünstigt und dann eventuell nach mehr Gehäuselüftern schreit, was ja die Grundidee ad absurdum führt.


----------



## Holzkerbe (3. Dezember 2022)

Wahrscheinlich ist dieser Thread der falsche Platz für meine Frage, welche ich durchaus ernst meine: Bin ich einer von ganz wenigen oder gar der einzige, welcher so rein gar nix auf RGB-Lightshows gibt und es weiterhin schön schlicht ohne RGB-Gedöns am liebsten mag? Allen anderen wünsche ich natürlich dennoch viel Freude an ihren farbigen Lichtern, möchte das keinem absprechen.


----------

